# Arlington, TX - (2) F - GIRLIE AND GYPSY



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Date: Aug 30, 2008 10:02 AM
From: Cathy




Cross-Posting

TX: 2 BEAUTIFUL GSD, "GIRLIE" AND "GYPSY" NEED HELP

Please, everyone.... Here are two dear, beautiful GSD's in desperate need! Can anyone get them out of the Arlington, TX shelter, right now? 

GYPSY IS NOT SAFE AND NEEDS OUT NOW!!! 

TWO GSD gals, Gypsy and Girlie ARE IN NEED of help! Please spread the word. Girly is safe temporarily, GYPSY IS NOT SAFE! See photos and info below.



If anyone can help Girly or Gypsy, please contact Susan Waits at Arlington Animal Services at: [email protected] or call the shelter at 817-451-3436, press 0 for a "live" person. The shelter is located at 5920 West Pioneer Parkway, Arlington, TX 76013. Hours of operation are: Mon-Fri 10 AM to 6 PM, Saturday, 10 AM to 4 PM.
The fastest way to contact Susan is via email!
Dianne Watson
Arlington Animal Services-Petfinder
West Texas Chow Rescue-volunteer


GYPSY, ID# 5781861, A39



















Gypsy is approximately two years-old. Her pictures do not reflect her true beauty as her ears stand perfectly erect, but she's a bit camera shy. Gypsy had just arrived at the shelter when I first met her, she was a bit unsure of her surroundings, but once she "sniffed" my fingers, we became friends. This lady is a quiet girl who does not bark at the other dogs, shows no hostility toward them and does not lunge at her kennel door. She appreciates attention and affection. Gypsy's coat lies somewhere between the short-coated shepherd and the long-haired variety and leans toward the long-haired variety more, she is just gorgeous.
Gypsy is already available and residing in our "stray building!" The shelter is bursting at the seams and I am losing some of my best dogs just due to lack of space, she is in grave DANGER NOW!


GIRLY, ID# 5639782 , C22 










Girly was found be a caring citizen who attempted to locate her original owner prior to bringing her to the shelter; she is approximately eight months to one year-old. A woman about 60 years of age who had never owned a dog adopted her recently in spite of all of my efforts to discourage her. Girly has her quiet moments, where she lies peaceful in her kennel, and she never has been much of a barker, but she hasn't had any training at all, including leash training. Girly lied with her adopter approximately two weeks before he shelter received a call to "come get this dog!" The woman panicked and thought Girly was being aggressive when Girly jumped up on her. Girly will shower you with kisses and doesn't have a mean bone in her body, but again, Girly has a lot of puppy in her and has had no past training. Of course, Girly is now back at the shelter, residing in the building where some of our cream-of-the crop dogs are housed! But her time at the shelter will soon run out.












If you can help these babies out of the shelter please contact Susan Waits .., 817-451-3436 and/or volunteer, Gina Piner .., 817-846-5059 or RetMasterSgt-Dianne Watson .., 

Arlington Animal Shelter
www. ci. arlington. tx. us
5920 W Pioneer Pkwy
Arlington, TX 76013
(817) 451-3436..


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

OMG I am in love with these two girls. Be still my heart they are both so beautiful. Gypsy has especially caught my eye, what a sweet heart.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This two need someone to love.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Gypsy: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11752471

Girly: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11726086

Still there


----------



## kathryndhinkle (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are 2 of the MOST beautiful GSDs I've ever seen! Hope they are rescued soon!

Kathryn


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Up you go girls.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Re: two girls in need‏ 
From: [email protected] 
Sent: Thu 9/04/08 9:45 PM 
To: [email protected] 

I sent someone to Arlington shelter today,Gipsy and Girlie are no longer there! wendy ntxgsdrescue


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

From the gsdwest rescue forum:



> Quote: From shelter today,
> 
> Girly is still here. Has been tagged by a rescue group.
> Gypsy has been rescued.
> ...


----------

